# Toast or Crostini Ahead



## mjames (Apr 14, 2017)

When making toast or a crostini for say avocado toast or some other spread for a large party (200+ people) what would be the best method to prep ahead of time? Can the bread be toasted a day before and stored in a container and retain it's freshness and not be too hard or chewy?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

My quick answer is to leave the bread slicing to the day of. All else can be done in advance. 
Bread/canapes/crostini are tricky things depending on what you want to end up with. 
you can certainly toast ahead of time if you want a crisp base at serving time. Kept in an airtight container they will be fine overnight.But if you want a softer center for the base/bread, then the safest way is to prepare all else and slice the bread the day of. Hopefully one of the experienced caterers here will jump in and offer a good tip or two otherwise.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I usually slice the bread the day before and wrap in plastic as part of prep.
The day of I place on pans, brush with olive oil or butter, then toast.


----------



## peterparker (Aug 24, 2017)

Tell me about some Chocolate Cake


----------

